# Wanting to start a nano-reef...



## Zephyr (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been thinking about exploring my "final frontier" and want to start a nano-reef. Anything around the sizes of 2 and a hlaf gallons or smaller is what I'm looking for.

What supplies do I need, and what fish and inverts could I get?


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

2 and a half gallon wont be able to have any fish in it. I guess you could have zoas


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 25, 2007)

10 gallon?


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

10 gallon is a much better choice! theres a bunch of fish you can keep in a 10 gallon, prolly 2 small gobys, a shrimp, and some coral. Now theres so many ways to make a 10 gallon nano reef, do you want coral? I have some good ideas that i will share with you, i just need to know what your into.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

10 gallon can fit fish yes but the choices are very limited for fish, you can chose from more corals though.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

No way musho, check these out.
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/scateg.cfm?pCatId=2124


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

some of those fish need 20 gallons, im saying you cant fit many fish in 10 gallons, and if you compare those to how many other reef fish are for sale in the hobby, its not much.

Also note that in the title you are talking about nanos which are 3-20 gallons but you are asking about 2.5, which is a picotope, just letting you know


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm probably gonna have a 10 gallon. :wink: 

I don't want anything too expensive, but I do want a community that can populate.

So any ideas on some fish and inverts that cost under $15 each that could go in a ten gallon tank?

And I still need to learn what kinds of equipment I need.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

if it were my tank i would go with some zoas and mushrooms, a cleaner shrimp and a firefish goby. but this just about sums up the nano we have.

to make it easy for you get 1 shrimp and 1 small fish and some small corals like polyps or zoas or mushrooms.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

I told you, we first need to know wether or not you want coral. But ill Give you some ideas anyway. So if you want coral you will need beter filtration and lighting. more money.
For lighting you have many choices.
One of these would do for corals.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=13637&N=2004+113345
But if you relly want something nice you need this.
http://www.aquabuys.com/miva/mercha..._mh_retrofit&Category_Code=d9&Product_Count=5
For filtration, you coud do a skimmer like this
http://www.aquabuys.com/miva/mercha..._mh_retrofit&Category_Code=d9&Product_Count=5
For curculation i would do a closed loop, to get the powerheads out of your tank.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

Corals and fish dont come cheap, it might be hard to find a good one for under 15 dollars. 

Lighting: a high lumen lighting with 4 wpg for very basic corals, 6 wpg for harder ones, 8 wpg for even harder ones, and 10 wpg for almost all of them. High lumen means light that most resembles the sun, it has to be flourecent or metal halide, incandescent wont do anything. Using VHO, PC or MH lighting is the most common, new T5 lights are becoming more popular now as well. NO flourecent isnt that good as getting a NO light with 8 tubes isnt that cheap and the lumen's arent as good as MH. Getting some blue antic light is also good. Moon-lights will show you the nocturnal behavior of your fish and corals so these are also recommended.

Filtration: Buying a nano skimmer like the AquaC remora series nano protein skimmer is good. Dont get the fission air powered skimmer, its cheap, but you get what you buy. A good quality HOB filter like the hagen aqua clear is more of a mechanical filtration. Use a sponge insert and clean it in old saltwater once a week to prevent the poop to raise nitrates that the corals wont like

Water: Either buy an R/O filter or buy RO water at your lfs or walmart or something. Then use a high quality salt mix like instant ocean

Live rock: Get a pack that has lots of bio-diversity that has rock from all over the world.

Sand: Nothing wrong with live sand, you could get aragonite as well, dont get crushed coral, it will trap pieces of poop that will raise nitrates and foul up the water.

Heater: Best quality one that you can find


Getting high quality stuff means spending a good lot of money, in this hobby, many people told me you get what you buy, when i start my tank i will listen to them and buy best quality stuff, even if it is expensive, i would suggest you to do it as well.


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmm...
I think I'll wait a bit on my tank, actually.

I don't have the money, and i don't want to end up with a bad setup and unhappy fish.

Thanks for all the suggestions!
I wrote them down in my notebook.


----------

